

A report from PGCon 2015 - j_hanbanan
http://lwn.net/Articles/648973/

======
ZitchDog
"The developers also discussed whether it was time to get a bug tracker."

~~~
anarazel
There is a bugtracker. It's just a very lowtech one, in the form of a) a form
on the website, b) a mailing list.

------
akurilin
Would be awesome to have easy to set up native logical replication with PG,
seems like we might be headed in that general direction.

